# DW -611 Kit $144.66 shipped



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

*http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611PK-Torque-Variable-Compact/dp/B0049ZFUK2/* , Theres an additional $25 off all DeWalt that comes off when you buy. You can also get the basic DW-611 for about $80 shipped as well. Thats of course if you sign up for the free shippin that can be removed at a a later date. Just passin this on since its almost X-mas and some folks may want one of these. I have my dependable Bosch Colt and PC-310 so no need for myself. Its does have that nice plunge option tho


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Amazon.com Shopping Cart , Theres an additional $25 off all DeWalt that comes off when you buy. You can also get the basic DW-611 for about $80 shipped as well. Thats of course if you sign up for the free shippin that can be removed at a a later date. Just passin this on since its almost X-mas and some folks may want one of these. I have my dependable Bosch Colt and PC-310 so no need for myself. Its does have that nice plunge option tho


Hi Tommy - thanks for the heads up but your links me to MY shopping cart. Here's a link to the product. 

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323051372&sr=1-1

You need to put it in your own cart at $169 and the $25 deWalt discount should show. Good price on the thing, unfortunately I'm out of the market for now myself.:sad:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

No the $25 won't show until checkout. Sorry if it confused you


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> No the $25 won't show until checkout. Sorry if it confused you


OK, that's why your link took me to my shopping cart. You went all the way to checkout and tried to link it showing the price with all the discounts applied. 

A link like that seems a bit risky... Anyone who opened a link like that could just click "submit" to complete the order I think. At any rate it's way to far into the order process for my comfort zone.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Anytime you order from Amazon the very last thing you will do is enter personal info and CC data. It was never a problem to show that link and it has expired anyways


----------

